# k-482



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

I have a HT-18 and need an engine or rebuild parts the block is shot


----------



## Jason4567 (Jul 16, 2010)

Check out psep.biz for the rebuild parts.

Jason


----------



## iceberg (Dec 12, 2004)

*address*

What is the complete e-mail address


----------

